# What to do with Canadian blonde?



## cavey (19/1/13)

Hi guys,

I am looking to do a Canadian blonde as my second brew. What would you do with it? Trying to keep it simple, but is there any little thinks I can do, instead of just using the standard BE1?

Any thoughts?


----------



## Scottye (19/1/13)

Het Cavey
How about 500g of LDM and 500g of honey. I put one down last week using Heritage Clover Honey and a 5th generation Wyeast 1056. I didn't mind the Canadian with BE1, it was actually better than when I did it with Cascade and LDM :huh:


----------



## m3taL (19/1/13)

prob go ok with 700ldm 500dex then do a 20/20 of some cascade hops 

(steep 20g of hops for 20 mins in the pot on the stove and add it to the brew)

thats if you want to venture into hops.... if not just pump the ldm up and get a good simple yeast US 05 or Safale-S-33


----------



## carniebrew (19/1/13)

If you really want to keep it simple, stick with the can, BE1, but use US-05 yeast and ferment as close to 18 degrees as possible.

And only fill it to 18 litres if you want it closer to 5% in the bottle.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/1/13)

I'm currently drinking a toucan Coopers Canadian Blonde, with a Safbrew T-58 Belgian Yeast. :drinks:


----------



## mark0 (20/1/13)

> What to do with Canadian blonde?


 Take her to bed, of course.




cavey said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking to do a Canadian blonde


Me too. Where did you find yours?


----------



## Edak (20/1/13)

mark0 said:


> Take her to bed, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Where did you find yours?


You took the words out of my mouth...

EDIT: Unless it's Avril Lavigne (or Awful Latrine, however you pronounce it)


----------



## Bribie G (20/1/13)

Take my word on this, they never stop talking - drive you nuts. And they always want to do it outside for some reason.

For the beer variety it's a great base kit and in fact I am grabbing 2 today because I need a quick kegs filler so I'm doing a full mash lager - style with some Pride of Ringwood , splitting the wort between two 10L cubes and using one cube + tin per final brew, ferment with Danish Lager yeast and end up with 2 kegs of a premiumish Aussie Lager.

In my kits days I would often do this with a Canadian:

Get yourself 200g of Carapils - crushed of course - it gives a nutty grain flavour and great head and lacing.
A pack of BE2 (not 1)
20g of Cascade hops

US-05

Steep the Carapils in 2L hot water for 20 mins
Strain into large pan and boil with the hops for 10 mins
Strain into fermenter with the kit and the BE2

Pitch yeast when cool enough.
To me the Canadian (and the Cerveza) are the least likely to give you the "kit twang".

Edit: $4 big kitchen wire strainer from Go Lo makes a great strainer, still have mine from Kits days)


----------



## cavey (28/1/13)

m3taL said:


> prob go ok with 700ldm 500dex then do a 20/20 of some cascade hops
> 
> (steep 20g of hops for 20 mins in the pot on the stove and add it to the brew)
> 
> thats if you want to venture into hops.... if not just pump the ldm up and get a good simple yeast US 05 or Safale-S-33


Thanks all.......think I will give this a go. With the hops do I just pit two litres in a pot, wait till boiling and then place the hops in(inside a bag) and boil for 20 mins......then poor that in the fermenter, add the Canadian kit and dry gear as normal?

Thanks


----------



## carniebrew (28/1/13)

That'll do the trick Cavey, yep. Make sure you mix the Canadian kit and the dry malt into that hot water really well both before topping up with water, and after. Really, really well. Basically you can't over mix at that stage, the more the better...more oxygen, and better distribution of the malts.


----------



## pk.sax (28/1/13)

Can of Canadian blonde and a can of wheat malt. Ferment with US05 for a sort of faux American weizen. Sort of. Tastes good.


----------



## 431neb (1/2/13)

I must've done a dozen or more Canadian Blondes. All at once ? No...the kits. 

I always end up doing the same sort of thing with Brew Enhancer 2 and about 150 g of dextrose in 23 L. I'm still experimenting with different hops but it's almost always 15 to 20 g for about a 20 min boil and the same again for a short boil or a steep. Dry hopping with cascade or citra when I transfer to a secondary in the fridge for a few days makes for a bloody nice Summer quaffing / session beer that is easy to drink wether it's an ale or lager yeast. It's just so easy and it's cheap if that is a consideration.


----------



## petesbrew (1/2/13)

One of the first time I used hops was with this kit. Can't recall the recipe, but if you can use the search tool right (I can't be bothered now), you'll find a previous post of mine.
Anyway I used goldings. can't remember the yeast, but it was bloody lovely.


----------



## HBHB (1/2/13)

The Canadian Blonde lends itself to all sorts of manipulation. They're a good kit. 

Another suggestion would be: 

CB kit with 500 light malt
250 dextrose
US 05 yeast
Steep 15-20 grams Cascade Hops for 10 minutes in boiling water dump bag and all into fermenter.
On Day 5 add further 15-20 grams of cascade into fermenter (dry hop) and sit for further 7 days.
Add findings and bottle.

Same recipe but sub in Amarillo in place of cascade

Same recipe but sub in Chinook for dry hop use cascade for the 10 minute steep.

Try to find a cool spot to ferment in.......16-20 degrees with those yeasts will yield a far better beer. Better still get an old fridge and a digital controller for your fermentation - best step up for any brewer. Cheap investment in excellence.

Martin


----------



## Bizier (2/2/13)

Any thoughts of what to do with a Canadian blonde?


----------



## DU99 (2/2/13)

send her back to canada :icon_offtopic: Visa overstay


----------



## carniebrew (2/2/13)

Bizier said:


> Any thoughts of what to do with a Canadian blonde?


Bah, my arch nemesis!


----------



## cavey (2/2/13)

Thanks for all the thoughts......I will have a good look through and hoose one!


----------



## m3taL (2/2/13)

I just put this down today, Low funds this week and getting low on stock....

1 x CCB Can
20 G Cascade with a bit of BE2 on the stove for 12mins
rest of the BE2
20 L batch

i threw the hop matter in to FV as well

US-04 Yeast (all i had)

pitched @24c
in Ferm fridge bringing down to 18c and will keep it there for a week or so then i'll bottle...

OG 1046


----------



## Econwatson (3/2/13)

With carniebrew's assistance I just put down a toucan of Canadian Blonde and Euro Lager. Pitched using US-05 yeast, awaiting results!


----------



## unclebarrel (3/2/13)

Just last night I put down a kind of made up CCB golden ale recipe.

Coopers Canadian blonde
CBW golden light LME
Only 30 min boil
60g of amarillo
20g @ 30
20g @ 15
20g @ 0 mins.
Danstar BRY - 97 yeast, hydrated 15 mins in 100ml. Pitched at 26 degrees.
OG 1.042
23 litres. Fermenting @ 18.

All going well, if ferment is finished I am going to rack @ 7 days and crash chill to 2 degrees for 5 days to clear it up.
So far it smells good , hope it tastes good !


Good luck with the toucan Econ, I am going to do one soon also !


----------



## Blitzer (3/2/13)

I put on a Candian Blonde Today

1 can Coopers Canadian Blonde
1.5kg Coopers LME
10g Galaxy @ 10min
15g Cascade @ 10min
10g Galaxy @ 5 min
15g Cascade @ 5 min
10g Galaxy @ 0 min
10g Cascade @ 0 min

Fermenting US-05 @ 18 deg.

Hopefully good.


----------



## Asha05 (10/11/13)

I put a Canadian kit down last night.

Canadian blonde
Brew booster #15 (wanted to get rid of it)
500 gms chinese rice malt ($1 a tub at local asian grocer)

hop tea with 20gms of Saaz

may dry hop around day 5 with anoth 20gms

dumped onto S-23 yeast cake from a cascade harvest lager kit.

Ferment at 14c

Hopefully will be a good summer session beer. And the first out of my new keggerator.


----------



## Asha05 (10/11/13)

Asha05 said:


> I put a Canadian kit down last night.
> Canadian blonde
> Brew booster #15 (wanted to get rid of it)
> 500 gms chinese rice malt ($1 a tub at local asian grocer)
> ...


Forgot to add OG 1050


----------

